# Levsin/Levbid and constipation



## metooo (Feb 26, 2002)

Has anyone taken Levsin or Levbid for spasms with constipation.I know that a side-effect of this drug is constipation, however I'm wondering if perhaps the spasms are reduced, it may help the constipation.I'm so confused, I don't know what to do and was just wondering if anyone has had any luck with this type of medication without it increasing C?


----------



## nearstorm (Mar 1, 2002)

me nad 2 of my girls take it and it works great, it does make you c tho. i was d before levsin now im totaly c.


----------



## anne de cock (Nov 9, 2001)

Hi Metooo,have you got any news from the examinations you were going to do?Anke


----------



## metooo (Feb 26, 2002)

Anke,Thanks for asking. Unfortunately I have to go to a hospital out of State to have all the testing done. I am scheduled to be there on May 7. I'm not sure how long I will be there for, probably a week. I still have to call them and find out what arrangements need to be made.I'm really, really scared and hope I'll be able to make it with all this pain etc. Meanwhile I'm having an unbarable time coping ... things are getting so much worse ... hope I make it, this pain is horrific and eating is torture so is everything else.Thanks again.


----------



## linesse (Sep 18, 2000)

Metoo....me too.I get horrific spasms; so I take Levsin(tried Librax, bentyl..all the same).This causes severe C.!I too am in a vicious cycle. I wish I could help you, but I am in the same boat.Drinking lots of water helps a little, as does fiber.Laxatives move the stuff..then the spasms are increased then you need more drugs!


----------

